# LG Esteem Text message and email alerts



## sasha08 (May 20, 2009)

Good morning,

I just got my first Android phone. I love the phone and I'm enjoying all the features all cool things that I can do. The one thing that I don't like, is that I cannot figure out how to change my setting so that I can get multiple alerts when I have a new text or an email.

Right now, when I receive a new text or a new email, I only get ONE alert. This is extremely frustrating because I'm missing a lot of texts and important emails.

Can someone please help me and tell me how I can change my settings to recieve alerts every few minutes for new texts/emails.

Thank you very much in advance,
Sasha


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What text message program are you using? If it has that option, it will be in the settings. Handcent SMS has this feature.


----------



## sasha08 (May 20, 2009)

Hello DoubleHelix,
I'm using the basic text messaging program that is on the phone. 

I didn't realize that there was more than one program to use. I'm pouring over the manual to try and 
figure this out.

Thanks,
Sasha


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's an Android phone. You can install apps. The included text messaging app might not have the feature you're looking for. Depends on how the carrier skinned it.


----------



## sasha08 (May 20, 2009)

Thank you so much...I'll look into getting a text messaging app !!

Thanks again,
Sasha


----------

